# Newbee Beek in eastern Iowa



## rspading (Feb 6, 2016)

Just starting out -- long time lurker, first time caller. 

I have been researching beekeeping for years and finally getting off my butt and getting started. I am attending a local nature center course, have read multiple books, watched every video I can find and I think I'm ready! Mann Lake has become my provider of choice and I have assembled a couple all medium hives from them --> going foundationless and the bees are on order from Kalona Honey here in eastern Iowa.

Thanks for all the knowledge I have already gained from the posters here and wish me luck!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Sounds like you're ready. Welcome to the park.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! you should do well.
One point, although amusing "The great corn desert" does not denote a very specific area, which may have a bearing on future information offered, As beekeeping can be at times very localized!


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

On the other hand, that describes Iowa pretty well LOL. Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## rspading (Feb 6, 2016)

Tenbears said:


> Welcome! you should do well.
> One point, although amusing "The great corn desert" does not denote a very specific area, which may have a bearing on future information offered, As beekeeping can be at times very localized!


Thanks all -- looking forward to spring!

On the location comment -- very good point. Unfortunately I can't seem to edit that aspect in my profile now. All the other attributes can be edited, but not the location. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Boomer732 (Feb 6, 2016)

I am right there with you, might even be in the same class.


----------



## rspading (Feb 6, 2016)

Boomer732 said:


> I am right there with you, might even be in the same class.


Right around the corner -- Atkins, I am taking a class at Indian Creek.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Retroguy said:


> On the other hand, that describes Iowa pretty well LOL. Welcome!


As it does North and south Dakota, Kansas, Nebraska, and Missouri. But I suppose he could put eastern Iowa in every post Too.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

rspading said:


> Thanks all -- looking forward to spring!
> 
> On the location comment -- very good point. Unfortunately I can't seem to edit that aspect in my profile now. All the other attributes can be edited, but not the location. Maybe I'm missing something?


You will have to contact Barry (chief cook and bottle washer) and he can take care of that.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I lived in Cedar Rapids for five years and now moved back home for almost four years. Good luck with your bees! I stumbled upon the little apiary at Indian Creek which is what originally got my wheels turning about keeping bees one night walking down there to fish. As I recall they had miserable success keeping those bees alive (at or near 100% loss constantly it seemed, but maybe that has changed)... so vet the information you're gettin in your class. Have fun!


----------



## rspading (Feb 6, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> I lived in Cedar Rapids for five years and now moved back home for almost four years. Good luck with your bees! I stumbled upon the little apiary at Indian Creek which is what originally got my wheels turning about keeping bees one night walking down there to fish. As I recall they had miserable success keeping those bees alive (at or near 100% loss constantly it seemed, but maybe that has changed)... so vet the information you're gettin in your class. Have fun!


Good advice -- thanks! I am doing a lot of studying on the side, watching a lot of videos, reading everything I can here, and my brother is mentoring me. I will try to use the best info fro multiple sources and have found the class to be just so-so to this point. I'm hiving my first two packages tomorrow afternoon.


----------

